# Knicks vs Warriors Nov 6, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs*






*Knicks (0-2) vs Warriors (1-1)*​*Nov 6, 2005 1:00PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*Madison Square Garden*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN)*​ 
*



Unless the Knicks find a way to reverse some developing trends, desperation will settle in soon. They need to beat visiting Golden State on Sunday afternoon to avoid going 0-3 to start the season. It's a critical game because a six-game road swing follows. The Warriors have come out ahead in five of the last six meetings. The rotation continues to be in question. Larry Brown is searching for useful combinations, and will continue to do so until something clicks.

Click to expand...

** http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?statsId=18*​ 




*Projected Starting Lineup​*

*Knicks*
*



































*
*vs
Warriors




































*


​


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If we go 0-3 i will cry lol


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

The Knicks will be 0-3


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

the lineup needs to be changed for us.


barnes is not producing.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

So predictions anyone? I think since knicks kind of have there backs against wall they will pull out a win.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

No you guys will lose we too good.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> So predictions anyone? I think since knicks kind of have there backs against wall they will pull out a win.


I think we will win this game, because if Baron decides to play he isn't 100 percent. He has a sore hammy. We must crash the boards because Murphy is capable of cleaning the glass like a janitor.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Place a bet on the game!


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213713


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

James is starting....... :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> James is starting....... :curse: :curse: :curse:


Tru, I just saw that and nearly flatlined! WTF is going on?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What a crappy starting lineup LB what you doing to us???


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

At least David Lee will see some action today.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We are going to lead the league in turnovers. Pathetic!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

off to bad start already......


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

James has to sit down already because of foul trouble. :rofl: What a tool!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

james and curry with 2 fouls a piece...what a joke. It like trying to watch two 900 pound guys play d and run up and down court.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

10-2 G-State 7 min left in the 1st qtr.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> No you guys will lose we too good.


wth?
ill use a old but still good example to counter this
miami lost to the bobcats last season in one game w/ a fully healthy team and still lost.and it was b4 the shaq injury.
the better team doesnt always win(also look at the hornets opener against the kings this season).
true, u r the better team, but upsets r not impossible.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

17-12 G-State 1st qtr, what is up with Steph at the line? He has been awlful!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> We are going to lead the league in turnovers. Pathetic!


does this make u feel better?
nets turnovers in past 3 games
12,21,13(or 12)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye looking good so far! That's what I'm talking about Rook!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

showing really nice touch.....like i said before the game i wouldnt mind him starting


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> does this make u feel better?
> nets turnovers in past 3 games
> 12,21,13(or 12)


My fault inuyasha, lol I meant to quote that, but hit edit. LOL Yea at least you guys got a couple of wins..


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 1st qtr..we trail by 4.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

3 Fouls on Curry in the 2nd qtr and he has to sit. That last foul call was suspect!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Woo Hoo a Lee sighting!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Time out Knicks after Baron Davis's 3 pointer. 34-28 G-State in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph with the nice hard drive and the And 1. Marbs misses the free throw again! We are 4-8 from the line. Where is Allan Houston when you need him? LOL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate Robinson fouls Baron while he hits a 3, for the 4 point play. Baron misses the free throw.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Baron knocks down another 3, Nate can't handle B-Diddy right now. 

40-35 G-State less than 3 minutes left in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

james picks up another foul. :curse:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> james picks up another foul. :curse:


:rofl: I have to laugh to keep from crying!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Marbs a 80 percent free throw shooter, can't shoot a free throw to save his life!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Halftime 46-39 G-State. 

The Warriors hit seven 3 pointers! Can Curry please stay in the game? He is a walking foul magnet.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well all things considered we could be down by more going into half. All i got to sayto brown in second half is PLAY FRYE!!!!!!! lol :banana:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Kitty said:


> At least David Lee will see some action today.


Im very happy to see Lee get some playing time today..Frye looks real good so far in the 1st half.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30></TD><TD>*Golden State Warriors*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Dunleavy, F</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Murphy, F</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Foyle, C</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Richardson, G</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>B Davis, G</TD><TD>3-10</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Fisher</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Z Cabarkapa</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Taft</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Pietrus</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>16-44
(.364)</TD><TD>7-15
(.467)</TD><TD>7-18
(.389)</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>46</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 6</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Barnes, F</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, F</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>16-38
(.421)</TD><TD>7-14
(.500)</TD><TD>0-5
(.000)</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>39</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 8</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=2005110618

</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Bench James + Play Frye + get Frye the ball = A WIN :banana: :banana: 
(lol can anyone tell I like Fryes potential??)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Bench James + Play Frye + get Frye the ball = A WIN :banana: :banana:
> (lol can anyone tell I like Fryes potential??)


That's what I'm talking about!!! :banana:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

53-49 G-State less than 6 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Marbs drives to the hole, count it AND 1. Wow, Steph hit his free throw. Knicks down by 1. We have put on a 12-2 run.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Marbs drives again and hits! Troy Murphy hits a big 3, and Marbs comes back yet again and attacks the basket! Marb is on fire in this qtr!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Curry picks up his 4th foul. Lee, Ariza, Nate, Frye and Marbs are on the floor! It's a rookie affair!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

61-58 Warriors 3rd qtr.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

another foul for curry and another basket for Fyre...story of the game :angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> another foul for curry and another basket for Fyre...story of the game :angel:


Yep,lol Curry can't stay on the floor he is allergic to the hardwood.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee is fouled and is at the line. Hits 1 of 2.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee with the post up! Knicks down by 5 after Derek Fisher's big 3. We have to defend the 3 better than this. They are killing us behind the arc.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate misses the 3, but Lee rebounds and passes the ball to Ariza for the slam as time runs down. End of the 3rd qtr. 67-65 Warriors.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Look what the rookies and arzia can do :banana: (dont forget steph)


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

nate the great, Frye and lee showing us what they can do!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the block! 74-71 Knicks Time out Knicks...less than 6 minutes remaining.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

knicks are going rookie crazy, but its working, lee, frye, and especially nate are all playing nasty


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Uh oh we only up by 1. Put the rookies back in!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok, we down by 2, after J-Rich hits the 3.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

B-Diddy hits and now we down by 4. 11-2 run by G-state. Knicks call a time out. Put the rookies back in please!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow take Frye out and look what happens LOL. But forreal brown took rookies out and its going downhill fast.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

78-74 warriors so far.
foul called on jrich.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

2 min remaining


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Less than 2 minutes remaining in the game, still down by 4. Richardson misses a 3, and AD rebounds the ball and is fouled. AD goes to the line.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Q cant make a 3 for his life


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

AD hits both....Knicks down by 3 with less than 2 minutes remaining.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

foyle called for loose ball foul on gettin the rebound from a missed 3 from Q rich.
lee misses first free throw, but hits second.
knicks now hav 75 pts


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Murphy misses the 3, we couldn't rebound the ball bad bounce. G-state continues to have posession. J-Rich is fouled and will go to the line.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

foul called,jrich goes to the line.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Murphy misses the 3, we couldn't rebound the ball bad bounce. G-state continues to have posession. J-Rich is fouled and will go to the line.


beat me to it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

J-Rich hits both! Knicks take a time out, down by 5 with 52.9 seconds remaining.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

hits both free throws.
knicks take timeout.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> J-Rich hits both! Knicks take a time out, down by 5 with 52.9 seconds remaining.


beat me again lol.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont know what i do if we lose this game. Brown should have never taken the rooks out


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I dont know what i do if we lose this game. Brown should have never taken the rooks out


eh,its a learning experience for this team, relax.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

robinson and lee r on the court now.
knicks ball


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

stolen by bdiddy,
and robinson foul called on the reach in


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jrich at line, hits one
81-75 GS.
less than 1 min remaining


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

ANOTHER L FOR THE KNICKS. I dont know what to do with myself


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I dont know what i do if we lose this game. Brown should have never taken the rooks out


Tru, one thing is for sure Larry better start playing those rookies. We have a tough schedule up ahead as we go on a 6 game road trip.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

BD at line, hits both,83-77.
knicks r fouling now


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im going to go cry....I would have never pictured us going 0-3 at the start of the season


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jrich at line, misses both, knicks timeout.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im going to go cry....I would have never pictured us going 0-3 at the start of the season


Larry never has a good start whenever he takes over teams. We should be able to get our act together in a few weeks.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im going to go cry....I would have never pictured us going 0-3 at the start of the season


just to cheer u up,raps went 4-0 last year but then became last place in division by the end of the year.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

another foul taken by the knicks,murphy will shoot at the line.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Game Over: NYK 81 G-State 83


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

murphy misses both shots then knicks score on the break.
GS wins
83-82


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

knicks r now 0-3


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

why, why would larry brown take out the red hot rookies? they werent red hot, they were on fire!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I never thought I would ever doubt LB but why did he take the rooks out before they even did any thing bad to be taken out. "dont fix what not broken"


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I never thought I would ever doubt LB but why did he take the rooks out before they even did any thing bad to be taken out. "dont fix what not broken"


loyalty to the vets. Plain and simple he has that old school mentality.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Another old school act is play who is preforming the best. :curse:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

is it just me, or did Q lie to us when he said he wanted to play inside?

start jamal please, he plays terrible off the bench


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Q is a joke...i thought he could hit a 3 once in a blue moon atleast?!?!?!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Golden State Warriors*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Dunleavy, F</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Murphy, F</TD><TD>5-15</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Foyle, C</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Richardson, G</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>B Davis, G</TD><TD>5-17</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Fisher</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Z Cabarkapa</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Taft</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Pietrus</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Miles</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>29-73
(.397)</TD><TD>15-32
(.469)</TD><TD>10-30
(.333)</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>83</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 11</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Barnes, F</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, F</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>34-85
(.400)</TD><TD>13-25
(.520)</TD><TD>1-13
(.077)</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>82</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 15</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Steve Javie, Tim Donaghy, Gary Zielinski
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too many turnovers:18
and most of them were travels.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Frye 6 reb, 2 blks and 12 points...one bright spot for the game.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

81, to 83 actually. And does anybody know when are we going to start winning because i am really fed up and starting to become nets fan. IM SORRY!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I blame LB for this. Bad starting lineup and bad clutch time lineup on floor.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> 81, to 83 actually. And does anybody know when are we going to start winning because i am really fed up and starting to become nets fan. IM SORRY!!


Larry always starts off slow whenever he takes over teams. It's an 82 game season, no reason to panic. We have a lot of basketball to play, but we do have a rough schedule coming up. 

You can become a Net fan I'm sure you will be embraced with open arms, as for the true orange and blue Knick fans we don't abandon ship we stay and ride the waves.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

I WAS JOKING KITTY> i'd never become a nets fan. I sweat orange and blue. I live BY orange and blue. I was just pissed that the knicks lost. Notice that i said im beggining to become a net, not i am one. And thats exactly what i believe. I think LB should get to know his players, instead of playing all of them at once. And your right, it is partly LB's fault, but its also the players that didnt hustle, and kept getting turnovers. what happened to penny? i think we could use him as a REALLY good shooter, and i dont know why they didnt activate him. We have all defense, notice we kept the Warriors to 83 points, while they serve up about 103. PPG we need better shooting, and im starting to believe that trading some players for ruben, theo, and darius miles is a good idea, although they have heav contracts


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Penny need to play in traffic


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

you guys played well I hope you guys get a win, but us Warrior fans are hungry for playoffs, its been 12 years in the Bay Area. But it was a good game. It was an upset, Q finally hits a 3ptr, oh well aways next game whoever you guys play, be ready to play real hard. Oh yes, it is the trail blazers, they are an alright team good luck.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> I WAS JOKING KITTY> i'd never become a nets fan.* I sweat orange and blue. I live BY orange and blue.* I was just pissed that the knicks lost. Notice that i said im beggining to become a net, not i am one. And thats exactly what i believe. I think LB should get to know his players, instead of playing all of them at once. And your right, it is partly LB's fault, but its also the players that didnt hustle, and kept getting turnovers. what happened to penny? i think we could use him as a REALLY good shooter, and i dont know why they didnt activate him. We have all defense, notice we kept the Warriors to 83 points, while they serve up about 103. PPG we need better shooting, and im starting to believe that trading some players for ruben, theo, and darius miles is a good idea, although they have heav contracts


u might want to get that checked out.
i sweat clear substances from the pores of my skin.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> u might want to get that checked out.
> i sweat clear substances from the pores of my skin.


Oh my gosh doesnt anyone understand Metaphors?! :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Oh my gosh doesnt anyone understand Metaphors?! :biggrin:


lol, i was just kidding! :biggrin: 
who the knicks play next?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> u might want to get that checked out.
> i sweat clear substances from the pores of my skin.


:laugh:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

The Portland Trailblazers


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

HEY KIT, UMM I BELIEVE YOU ARE A BIG KNICKS FAN SO IM GONNA ASKED YOU A QUESTION. when wil the knicks win a championship


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> HEY KIT, UMM I BELIEVE YOU ARE A BIG KNICKS FAN SO IM GONNA ASKED YOU A QUESTION. when wil the knicks win a championship


Hopefully, before I leave this earth, no seriously I have no idea. I know it won't be this year, but hopefully somewhere down the line I just hope it's not when I'm about to collect my social security check. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

its just a bad start, i think we can pull back. hopefully!!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

MY BLAZERS so I don't care if we win or lose that one, but we better start winning soon otherwise i will scream


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

The Knicks *should* win this game. But they will just blow it.





























































Again.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

^^nice post genius, game was on saturday


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> ^^nice post genius, game was on saturday



I was talking about the Blazers and the Knicks did not play on Saturday








Genius


----------

